# what's driving Altius Minerals (ALS - T) lately?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've owned this one for years & its been stuck in low gear for like, forever.
Now, it's having a pretty good little run the past month or so.
Any comments on what specifically is causing the run-up, or more importantly, where it's headed?
My trigger finger's gittin' itchy....🤓


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

It just got added to the dividend aristocrats index... that might be part of it?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

really? hmmmm...
(uncocks trigger)


----------

